# Looking for a Mavic Shoe dealer in Orange County



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Their website doesn't specify what products the dealers carry so does anyone know of a shop that carries inventory of Mavic shoes? Prefer south OC but anywhere near by would help. Thanks.


----------



## Lance99 (Aug 19, 2009)

I know Surf City Cyclery carries them in HB. They have another store in Costa Mesa as well. But it would be best to call & confirm.

http://surfcitycyclery.com/


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks. I'll check it out next time I'm up that way.


----------



## patchito (Jun 30, 2005)

Lance99 said:


> I know Surf City Cyclery carries them in HB. They have another store in Costa Mesa as well. But it would be best to call & confirm.
> 
> http://surfcitycyclery.com/


I saw some Mavic roadie shoes at The Path of all places. Specialize in mountain bikes, but have an assortment of road stuff.


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Saw some at Laguna Beach Cyclery before


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Saw some at Laguna Beach Cyclery before


I was right there on Sat and didn't go in..thanks.


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

^
Let me know if you see anything really cool. I've been meaning to drive up there from San Diego before summer is over and I kind of need a reason to.


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

I ended up finding a good selection at Revo cycles in Dana Point.


----------

